# Whats your Clubhead Speed



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats your clubhead speed?

Mine's 113-117mph avg and around 120-124mph when i really go after it.
My ball speed with the driver is typically between 160-175mph.

If youve ever been fitted on a launch monitor you probably know what your speed is.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

im not a big hitter off the tee so i have to depend on 175 and in which is like a 5 iron in


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

golfermatt91 said:


> im not a big hitter off the tee so i have to depend on 175 and in which is like a 5 iron in


What!?  :dunno:


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

i dont know my club head speed

i was saying i cant hit far with my driver so i depend on 175 yards and in which is a 5 iron and lower


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've never been measured on a launch monitor, but I want to check out the new Edwin Watts store that just opened near me, so maybe this week, I'll grab a few things I need and see if they have one to measure me.

Typically, I'll take the club back about 3/4's at the longest, (I'm 57 and just retuning to the game, so I'm tight), and hit a driver about 260. I'll hit 8 iron from 150... Does that give any indication of what I should expect?


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

probably between 90 and 100 mph with the driver


----------



## flomarilius (Jun 20, 2006)

im at 159 ball speed. Last time I got my clubhead speed checked I was around 106-110.


----------



## ShmocloGolf (Jul 13, 2006)

90-100 mph


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Does the swing speed meter on that Swing Stick gadget VJ advertises really work?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

There is a definate problem chasing swing speed.

It will become an obsession. If you let it all you will do is look for a faster and faster swing, before you know it you will be booming the ball miles but in the wrong direction.

Everyone has their own natural swing speed and tempo, use that - forget what the speed is.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think swing speed is only relevent to the point that you maintain your balance. I could probably swing as fast as Tiger, but I'd fall down a lot, not to mention surgery the next day to put my shoulders back up there next to my head and all that.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I average 115 with driver, and the highest ive gotten with driver is 132. 

I never swing hard though, ive realized how much smarter it is to just swing naturally...


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I was trying a few drivers out today and the simulator said mine was around 100 mph. I find no obsession with the fact of club head speed, I mostly swing slow to get a nice rythym. cool to get an idea though. C/C


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Mine is 98 on average. When I overswing I tend to leave the face open and that just creates other problems. I was on the launch monitor at Golf Galaxy for over an hour one day as it was slow and the guy wanted something to do. So we tried all kinds of things, different shaft flex, various lofts, etc. My deviation and ball spin with the driver was by far the most consistant and best at my normal swing, and my distance was within a few yards of when I did cut er' loose. 

Having the right loft, shaft flex, and a nice tempo will do more for you than grip'n it and rip'n it.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never had mine measured i should do that one day....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Just last Wednesday, I went to a Golfsmith store with a friend who was looking for a new driver. The store was dead, so they let us hit balls for a while on their computerized devices. It said my swing speed was generally between 95-100 mph, but the time I tried to snap my wrists and got to 100 mph, the flight path was erratic and the ball speed wasn't any better than what I did comfortably, in balance, at 95.

What was interesting to find is that the little meter on my Swing Stik is actually pretty accurate.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I found a device today at the store called the speed stick, they come in different lengths and are a little weighted. So you swing it like a club and it measures the speed of the swing, I was around 80 on my irons and 90 on the driver. Neat little device but its $100 for eack stick, In my opinion I would rather spend that on rounds or gear. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

fitz-uk said:


> There is a definate problem chasing swing speed.
> 
> It will become an obsession. If you let it all you will do is look for a faster and faster swing, before you know it you will be booming the ball miles but in the wrong direction.
> 
> Everyone has their own natural swing speed and tempo, use that - forget what the speed is.


I agree with you. I got so concerned about hitting the ball 300yrds that hitting the ball straight was a problem, so I learned how to hit the ball. Now my distance is much improved and I'm in the middle in the direction I want the ball to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> I found a device today at the store called the speed stick, they come in different lengths and are a little weighted. So you swing it like a club and it measures the speed of the swing, I was around 80 on my irons and 90 on the driver. Neat little device but its $100 for eack stick, In my opinion I would rather spend that on rounds or gear. C/C


I found the weighted club a better device to improve club speed.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

to tell the turth I'm not all that worried about how fast i swing the club as long as my tempo is consistant and I'm hitting the ball roughly where i want it that keeps me happy!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Funny thing I always swing gentle and never hit for the fence but when I am trying a new club at the shop I always seem to be trying to put the ball through the screen. I was trying my hardest to see how fast I could swing and it was not very impressive, but it did give me an idea of the ball I should use. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

When we talk club head speed, we're always talking driver. Fourputt and I were discussing course management and there are times that gripping and ripping the ball is not in the best interest of your game. too often the weekend golfer tries to put the ball on the green and ends up hitting into a hazard that is at their range rather than laying up and possibly bringing the green into range with the next shot. So is club head speed important with every club in the bag?
personnally I don't think so its acceleration, looking at it on a continuum, with a good follow through and the right club. With my current degree of flexibility from injuries, age and skill level I'm extremely happy. I don't have to carry the proverbial dress and high heel shoes


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

It seems that my post is being misunderstood(how does knowing such a thing hurt), I am not trying to improve the overall speed of my swing or compete with others on theirs) if that were the case I would be at the end of the board. If anything it has allowed me to slow down and relax more when I play. I only see the benefit in knowing where I stand as an indavidual not as a competitor. And yes I know my Iron speed as well as my driver speed it is about 10 mph slower(Driver 90 mph Irons 80 mph a relaxed uniform swing not a ball killer). above all it has helped me in choosing a ball which has given me better control of my shots. I take offense to the fact that it has been deemed as a status symbol when it is just a topic of conversation. all for fun! C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> It seems that my post is being misunderstood(how does knowing such a thing hurt), I am not trying to improve the overall speed of my swing or compete with others on theirs) if that were the case I would be at the end of the board. If anything it has allowed me to slow down and relax more when I play. I only see the benefit in knowing where I stand as an indavidual not as a competitor. And yes I know my Iron speed as well as my driver speed it is about 10 mph slower(Driver 90 mph Irons 80 mph a relaxed uniform swing not a ball killer). above all it has helped me in choosing a ball which has given me better control of my shots. I take offense to the fact that it has been deemed as a status symbol when it is just a topic of conversation. all for fun! C/C


Are we not saying the same thing? I'm re-enforcing what you're saying. To some it is a status symbol. keep the faith


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey broken tee, I must of been feeling annoyed when I wrote that. And I guess I misunderstood what you were saying, Sorry for the confusion. It's difficult to know what context someone is using when everything is typed. I have come across alot of sour people playing on different forums and I guess I felt misrepresented on this topic. No biggy just me being me( It must be in the water,LOL) C/C


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

rest assured that you both have enough swing speed to kill one another with a properly placed driver to the temple...:laugh:

I always get a kick out of people that brag about how fast their swing speed is, heck Bubba Watson who is the longest hitter on the PGA Tour is averages 113 or so. And people brag that they hit 115 or higher on launch monitors. I suppose it's possible but I'll put money on the fact they are 4 fairways over to the right or left too. A nice tempo is the key, along with proper shaft flex and loft.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats a good point you can swing a club as fast as you want but if it doesnt go straight whats the point of hitting at 300 mph ? C/C I dont think people are disagreeing with you we are just adding to the discussion with our opinions. I think it great to get all the point of views as you learn different things like the way swing speed affects the ball you should play with.


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

When I use my Speed Stik it tells me that I can swing around 105-110mph. I rarely hit the sweet spot on my driver though, so usually i'm only driving the ball around 260 yards, if it goes straight. Once in a blue moon, when I hit the sweet spot, i'll drive it around 280 yards. My buddy gets 125mph on the speed stik. He can bomb it over 300 yards. Luckily he can't putt that well.


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I just got my clubhead speed measured at a launch monitor. My gosh is it off from the speed stik. I registered at 92mph being my highest. I was thinking, man i'm on the senior tour. Haha. The guy told me I definitely needed a stiff shaft though, which really miffed me, as I thought I swung the club way too slow. He told me it was actually pretty fast. Comedically I was only hitting 240 yard drives according to his machine. 

Gosh, maybe I need to work on my flexibility.  Ugghhhhh


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Denominator said:


> Well I just got my clubhead speed measured at a launch monitor. My gosh is it off from the speed stik. I registered at 92mph being my highest. I was thinking, man i'm on the senior tour. Haha. The guy told me I definitely needed a stiff shaft though, which really miffed me, as I thought I swung the club way too slow. He told me it was actually pretty fast. Comedically I was only hitting 240 yard drives according to his machine.
> 
> Gosh, maybe I need to work on my flexibility.  Ugghhhhh


Senior tour...I :laugh:resemble that remark, Let me stir the fecal material here. Now that you found out how fast you swing reread some of the phrases in your comment. Mentally, conscience or subconsciously, this could bother some people and now they're out for blood. I'm being negative on this knowledge because it doesn't get used properly by the golfer. let's take your case and exacerbate the story. You buy a club with a stiffer shaft you go on the range or the course now you want to knock the cover off the ball you dribble the ball, you fan it, you slice or hook. frustration sets in and your over all game goes right down the porcelain receptacle.:laugh: Now that I have completely made this gloom and doom plus being extremely verbose. DON'T! chance the way you swing until you get use to the new club, if you buy one.


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

broken tee said:


> Senior tour...I :laugh:resemble that remark, Let me stir the fecal material here. Now that you found out how fast you swing reread some of the phrases in your comment. Mentally, conscience or subconsciously, this could bother some people and now they're out for blood. I'm being negative on this knowledge because it doesn't get used properly by the golfer. let's take your case and exacerbate the story. You buy a club with a stiffer shaft you go on the range or the course now you want to knock the cover off the ball you dribble the ball, you fan it, you slice or hook. frustration sets in and your over all game goes right down the porcelain receptacle.:laugh: Now that I have completely made this gloom and doom plus being extremely verbose. DON'T! chance the way you swing until you get use to the new club, if you buy one.



I meant no condescending remark. I was just miffed that my clubhead speed was alot slower than on the speedstik. I meant to mean senior citizen swing. From what i've read that is between 85-95mph. They say most average golfers can swing at 100mph, with the pros being around 120mph. Go figure I can bench over 225lbs. but can't swing with any form of speed whatsoever.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Dont worry about being condescending to Bob his just old and grumpy!:headbang: I wouldnt worry to much about your swing speed I'd be happy if I could driver the ball 260 yards everytime mine range is around 220-240 most times with the odd one going a bit further. You could try a stiff shaft and see if you like it but if you are happy with your style of play and you score alright, theres no need to fix something that isnt broken.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Dont worry about being condescending to Bob his just old and grumpy!:headbang: I wouldnt worry to much about your swing speed I'd be happy if I could driver the ball 260 yards everytime mine range is around 220-240 most times with the odd one going a bit further. You could try a stiff shaft and see if you like it but if you are happy with your style of play and you score alright, theres no need to fix something that isnt broken.


Luke has a good point, even though he doesn't know what point he made,:rofl: but right now you are ,by your discription, hitting a solid ball keep that going. if you are changing club learn to hit with it. the distance will come with the learning. I'm in the same range for distance 220. I feel comfortable with that consistant distance. there are times when everthing is just right that I'll hit one 260, 270. This is what Luke and I agree with, Learning to swing the club. We also agree that being condesending to me is a fun thing to do. just gives he and I more opportunity to stir the pot


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I know what points I made Bob and they were all good!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I know what points I made Bob and they were all good!


Yes they were and damn good ones:thumbsup:

HEY! why should you get glory here... wasn't my point valid:dunno: geeeeez here I am O*d and wise don't you think my ego has needs too


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh ok ok carm down Bob. Your points are very good to keep it up!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Bob your not o*d your just vintage!And I take golf shop employ's advice witha gain of salt. It is up to you to make the change to a stiffer shaft. Like previously stated if its not broke don't fix it! And your clubhead speed isn't bad look at smaller golfers men and women who drive the ball exceeding distances without superman clubhead speeds. All for fun! C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Bob your not o*d your just vintage!And I take golf shop employ's advice witha gain of salt. It is up to you to make the change to a stiffer shaft. Like previously stated if its not broke don't fix it! And your clubhead speed isn't bad look at smaller golfers men and women who drive the ball exceeding distances without superman clubhead speeds. All for fun! C/C


Yup! One thing I'm doing on my drives especially is using a white board marker and put a heavy circle on the ball to swing at. after I hit the ball I look at the face of the club to see where on the face I actually hit. It shows a pattern after a few hits.

Yes, I'm like a fine wine I got better with age, but I turned to vinegar


----------

